# The wright stuff (NOW) IVF for men in prison



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies and Gents

The wright stuff is having a talking point about should men in prison be able to become fathers via IVF- seems in the UK we say no however i think they said the europen court think YES!

What do you think?

x

http://www.five.tv/programmes/thewrightstuff/

/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

this si why this was talked about

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/columnists/article-428314/IVF-This-ghastly-twosome-sterilised-.html

/links

I say no way should they have IVF, its not for a medical reason either! well other then his wife is 48/49yrs old!

everyone that rang in (including a man who had been in prison) said NO!

xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

you have to laugh at the madness of it all eh? at least, for once, this country has said NO WAY! and they have taken it to the European courts (costing the taxpayer thousands!!!)  When I was going through IVF did I not have to sign 'welfare of the child' forms?? isnt it part of the HFEA and the clinics responsibility to assess that the child is brought into a stable background...........of course this can never be assured but a guy doing life for kicking a man to death and a jailbird mum are possibly not going to make the best parents?!!  

Pobby x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

riiight, so if you're fat you can't get IVF, but if you're a murderer maybe you can


----------

